# jalapeño corn waffles



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

I read a recipe on the internet for corn bread waffles with
jalapeños...So I thought why not? :smile: (I made them this week.
with breaded and fried boneless chicken breast on top with a 
creamed white gravy.)

I had Jiffy corn muffin mix in the pantry, followed the recipe
and added extra milk as the mix is thick, Also added a heaping
tablespoon of sour cream as the jiffy mix is on the sweet side.
We always have chopped jalapeños in oil in the fridge.
I added quite a bit of jalapeños ... :thumbsup: it was good! very good!

Going to our niece’s house tomorrow for a leftover turkey lunch.
going to bring another batch of corn jalapeño waffles...
Corn waffles topped with turkey and gravy, how good is that! :smile:
,


----------



## wooleybooger (Feb 23, 2019)

Two Knots said:


> I read a recipe on the internet for corn bread waffles with
> jalapeños...So I thought why not? :smile: (I made them this week.
> with breaded and fried boneless chicken breast on top with a
> creamed white gravy.)


Chicken and waffles with gravy :vs_cool:. TK remember at WWZ everybody laughed at me when I posted that? Jalepeños, nice touch.


----------



## BigJim (Sep 2, 2008)

Two Knots said:


> I read a recipe on the internet for corn bread waffles with
> jalapeños...So I thought why not? :smile: (I made them this week.
> with breaded and fried boneless chicken breast on top with a
> creamed white gravy.)
> ...


That does sound really good. There is a mom and pop buffet we go to sometimes and they have the Mexican cornbread. Jalapenos, corn and some other stuff in it, I really like that. With that in mind, I am sure I would love your corn waffles and chicken. 

I have had enough turkey for this year. lol


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

BigJim said:


> That does sound really good. There is a mom and pop buffet we go to sometimes and they have the Mexican cornbread. Jalapenos, corn and some other stuff in it, I really like that. With that in mind, I am sure I would love your corn waffles and chicken.
> 
> I have had enough turkey for this year. lol


 Jim, corn sounds like a great addition to corn jalapeño waffles.
I also had one with just a drizzle of honey. :thumbsup:


----------



## Startingover (Apr 18, 2012)

We made corn bread from 4 Rivers cookbook. Crumbled bacon, corn and cilantro. I take shortcut an add those to Jiffy mix. I love cornbread.


----------



## Nik333 (Mar 1, 2015)

Have you tried corn fritters with maple syrup? It used to be my best babysitting recipe. ( Before we learned about sweets)


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

Starting over...Bacon! These corn waffles are getting better and better! :smile:

Nikki...I’m not a big fan of pure maple syrup, my daughters family is though,
orders it by the case from Canada...and our son taps his Maple trees with
the help of his two little guys and makes his own maple syrup.


----------



## wooleybooger (Feb 23, 2019)

Nik333 said:


> Have you tried corn fritters with maple syrup? It used to be my best babysitting recipe. ( Before we learned about sweets)


Love corn fritters usually straight up but also with an apple syrup that I make. Tasty. I often use brown sugar in place of white, makes for a slightly different taste.


----------



## Startingover (Apr 18, 2012)

Corn fritters here have heavy coating of powder sugar.


----------



## wooleybooger (Feb 23, 2019)

Startingover said:


> Corn fritters here have heavy coating of powder sugar.


Hmm, that's new to me. Do you make those as a ball then coat?


----------

